# *SPOILER* Bodog Fight: Russia vs. USA PPV Tonight!



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

since people have finally taken notice of bodogfight, i just found that their PPV culminating their reality/tournament show, is on PPV tonight!!! i'm probably gunna get it, and i suggest others do to to show support for their product! and besides, a chunk of your money is gunna go to Fedor, technically, so it's like you are paying Fedor personally... kinda...


oh, and it's slated for a 9PM to 1AM timeslot!!!! that's a huge-ass PPV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

I just ordered it. I'm not positive whos fighting or if they are any good, but what the hell? i love fighting.....


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

you just found out it's on tonight? where ya been?


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

was this thread started because Fedor Emelianenko has just siged with bodog ?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> I just ordered it. I'm not positive whos fighting or if they are any good, but what the hell? i love fighting.....


if you go look at the bodogfight website, you can watch all the fights on the show! you can skip the reality crap, and watch the fight parts of the episodes!

nobody known, but they are good fighters, and plus, you can bet we'll see fedor tonight! maybe even some words on his arrangement with bodogfight!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> was this thread started because Fedor Emelianenko has just siged with bodog ?


actually, i've been talking about bodogfight for months now! i was the very first person to bring it up on the forum and nobody gave a crap!!! i linked my original thread to the current fedor/bodogfight threads!!! go look for yourself!

now look who's walking tall?

i win!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> you just found out it's on tonight? where ya been?


no, i just forgot it was on tonight!


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's the link.

BodogFight Mixed Martial Arts Fighting Championship on PPV


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

let's make this the official discussion! i'll *spoiler* the title of the thread!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

how much is this to order PPV>?

rules on the 4 point position?


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Organik said:


> how much is this to order PPV>?
> 
> rules on the 4 point position?


$29.99 for ppv

Rules: BodogFight: The League of MMA Fighting

Seem like good matchups, there's a chick fight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i just ordered it!!!

the rules, as far as i remember, are essentially standard rules, minus knees/kicks to downed opponents, and no elbows!

i know, i know, it sounds boring, but from watching the fights, it is interesting to see how fighters work around these defecit options and still put on exciting and very technical fights! personally, with the limit in strikes, it breeds a much more interesting--and important--ground game!!!

and i bet that "chick" fight is gunna rock your socks off!!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

can i get this with Rogers Digital Cable... cause im goin to my friends house and i would give him the 30 bucks for it.. but i unno if i can get it on Rogers..


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> can i get this with Rogers Digital Cable... cause im goin to my friends house and i would give him the 30 bucks for it.. but i unno if i can get it on Rogers..


take a look at his PPV channel's listing! if it's on there, you can get it!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i did.. doesnt have it... looks like im shit out of luck..

Viewers Choice, Bell Expressview, Shaw Cable


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> i did.. doesnt have it... looks like im shit out of luck..
> 
> Viewers Choice, Bell Expressview, Shaw Cable


maybe they took them off cause the PPV is tonight and there's no point in having the episodes still up!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

BodogFight - Mixed Martial Arts Tournament on DISH and Bodog TV

if you look in the middle-right, you can scroll down on a little panel and download each episode... not too sure of the details, but you can check it out if you want!!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

pt447 said:


> maybe they took them off cause the PPV is tonight and there's no point in having the episodes still up!



what u mean?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> what u mean?


doesn't matter now! the countdown show is starting!:thumbsup:



*edit*

which so far seems like nothing but a screensaver! lol


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

k, it's on!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit! ron waterman is fighting in a superfight. also, Roger Gracie and Aaron riley! they're picking up names at least! i really think bodogfight is gunna be the organization to take over PRIDE's spot if PRIDE falls! if not, we'll have a 3rd to take notice of!!!


also, to anyone who's gunna watch it tonight, tell me the announcers aren't great!!! they don't overreact like Rogan and they are as knowledgable as Bas and Quadros where in PRIDE together!!!


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

pt447 said:


> also, to anyone who's gunna watch it tonight, tell me the announcers aren't great!!! they don't overreact like Rogan and they are as knowledgable as Bas and Quadros where in PRIDE together!!!


Wow! Rutten and Quadros are (or were) hard to beat.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Wow! Rutten and Quadros are (or were) hard to beat.


don't get me wrong, i'm not saying these guys top them! nobody in announcing history had their chemistry, but, the guys for bodog are very knowledgable and you can tell they love MMA and are proffesional announcers! goldber and rogan are two chuckleheads who do nothing but say "tag lines" and talk about products and upcomming events instead of calling the fights! 

the guys from bodog are quality!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

pt447 said:


> don't get me wrong, i'm not saying these guys top them! nobody in announcing history had their chemistry, but, the guys for bodog are very knowledgable and you can tell they love MMA and are proffesional announcers! goldber and rogan are two chuckleheads who do nothing but say "tag lines" and talk about products and upcomming events instead of calling the fights!
> 
> the guys from bodog are quality!!! :thumbsup:


What are their names?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> What are their names?


no clue!:dunno: lol!

by the way, did you order it?

it's like 10 fights!!!!


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

SHIT! My region is blocked for online ordering.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> SHIT! My region is blocked for online ordering.


**** that shit!!! that's sucks assholes!:thumbsdown: 

damn...


56 seconds too...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, it seems the announcers for the PPV are different... i might be wrong, they might just be the PPV hosts... we'll see...


*edit* 

yeah, same announcers... if you're watching, the deep-voiced guy is a little thing! lol... never woulda guessed!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, i wanna strangle Biff Naked... god she's annoying. 

and there's like nobody in the arena! lol...


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Bodog site says US can't get online webcast until Dec 15. WTF. First Pride now Bodog. I always order the online streams, its just easier, but everytime I've tried with Pride there's always been a [email protected]#king problem with regional blackouts. So that forces me to use cable ppv. 

I buy a new Dell XPS computer w/ a bigass lcd screen and the only time I use it (other than work and school) is UFC ON Demand. No Pride, etc.

(Please excuse my rant, I really needed to get that out.)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Bodog site says US can't get online webcast until Dec 15. WTF. First Pride now Bodog. I always order the online streams, its just easier, but everytime I've tried with Pride there's always been a [email protected]#king problem with regional blackouts. So that forces me to use cable ppv.
> 
> I buy a new Dell XPS computer w/ a bigass lcd screen and the only time I use it (other than work and school) is UFC ON Demand. No Pride, etc.
> 
> (Please excuse my rant, I really needed to get that out.)


you can't get the TV PPV???


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

pt447 said:


> you can't get the TV PPV???


Yes, I can get TV ppv I just don't wont to. I like using my computer to watch mma events. UFC On Demand is great, you can get live ppv events, watch past ppv events and individual fights. The UFC started streaming on the web at the beginning of this year and I'm a sucker for it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, the first fight was a snooze-fest thanks to the russian fighter. i hate when a fighter doesn't do a single thing offensively, and goes for the same move 5 times when it hasn't worked yet! 
what makes a fight isn't styles, but two willing fighters. two guys who want to win and want to show that they are the better fighter. 

decision in a second...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Yes, I can get TV ppv I just don't wont to. I like using my computer to watch mma events. UFC On Demand is great, you can get live ppv events, watch past ppv events and individual fights. The UFC started streaming on the web at the beginning of this year and I'm a sucker for it.


but if you can't get it that way, why deprive yourself the other way? i mean, TV and couch is pretty standard. lol


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, a wierd split decision, but Mike Patt won! strange, but it always shows that judges see fights differently!


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

pt447 said:


> but if you can't get it that way, why deprive yourself the other way? i mean, TV and couch is pretty standard. lol


Because I hate watching TV. It just sounds educational if I watch something on my PC.:laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

second fight is pretty exciting! lots of clean, hard shots, and a few wobboles by both sides!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Because I hate watching TV. It just sounds educational if I watch something on my PC.:laugh:


...ok...:dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man, great fight! both rounds ended with potential fight enders, but got cut off by the buzzer! lots of damage and constant action!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i guess nobody else is watching... i'm not gunna waste my fingers then...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

adding one last thing--not like anyone's reading this--women's MMA is freaking awsome! constant ground work, more than you'll see anywhere! so much sub attempts and countering... great fight!!!


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

pt447 said:


> adding one last thing--not like anyone's reading this--women's MMA is freaking awsome! constant ground work, more than you'll see anywhere! so much sub attempts and countering... great fight!!!


I've been reading your updates and I appreciate them. I tried to give you some rep but I've already given you some today.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*PT when you get your chance update some more fights, especially if Fedor shows up.*


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

f-dog said:


> I've been reading your updates and I appreciate them. I tried to give you some rep but I've already given you some today.


yeah, me to! i just spread too much love for my own good! lol

well, i'll update a litte more frequently then... but this current fight hasn't held my interest as much as ****ering around on the internet! lol...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *PT when you get your chance update some more fights, especially if Fedor shows up.*


no doubt! i have a crowd now, i'll get back to work starting next fight!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

by the way, USA is winning 4-2!

still to come, Roger Gracie's MMA debut, taking on Ron Waterman!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, i've never seen a 270lb, 5'11'' guy work on the ground like a 170lb BJJ fighter!!!!

either than, or his russian opponent is worthless...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, huge ****ing cut!!! the big american got hit with a vicsious flying knee by the tall, big russian. it's gushing bad, and i think above the eye!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!

just announced; march, 2007, fedor is making his bodog debut in st. petersberg russia!!!!

hows that for an announcement!!!

and will anyone know if i don't put it in a sepparate thread???

Kameleon, you do it, maybe people will listen to you!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

and back to the PPV, Rinaldi, the big american won! so, USA clinched the win. one more fight though, and then the superfights!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

both guys where so big (over 500 lbs) in the last fight, one of the steel ring cables snapped!!! lol. delay for fixing!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

how do you like this??? after the fights, one of the fighters from the show will win $50,000 from bodog, based on who the fans voted for! 

gee, i wonder why fedor signed with them... seems like they want to coax fighters into making money! lol!!!

not that fedor doesn't make money, but if fedor is fighting there, and bodog is giving away cash to the fighters, what fighter wouldn't want to go to bodog???


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i swear i just saw josh barnett in the audience...


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

rep! :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kyle1 said:


> rep! :laugh:


cool, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man, this last bout of russia v usa is intense. lots of super hard shots and both of them shrugging off huge blows! very exciting!

and now for superfights!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

as they just said, "a bonus hour of fights"!!!

4 hour PPV for $30!!! 

so far its the most ecconomical PPV i've ever gotten! lol!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

superfight1: Eric Pele vs Antonio Silva

both 300Lbs! lol... always fun.


*edit* 

supposedly, Pele is the KOTC superheavy champ! also, Silva trains with the Nogs!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

the KOTC champ wins!!!!

pele by strikes in the first! a bit controversial, but still a monstrous slugfest!

the guy wasn't out though, it was stopped on unblocked strikes! still, the announcers are expecting a rematch... perhaps in March... when Fedor fights!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man, a superheavyweight Gracie, trained by Renzo.

vs. Ron "H2O" Waterman up now!!!


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hows mr gracie doing? ahhh exciting!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, Roger Gracie gets Waterman in an armbar in the first round! lol!!!


----------

